# AC and head bolts



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

I am sure a silly question, but here goes. I just pulled out my AC going to put it on the shelf for awhile. There is an ac bracket that uses two head bolts noted in the pic. So I presume if I want to get rid of that bracket, I am going to have to order two regular head bolts? Thanks guys


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm going through the same thing now. I have a thread up about it, about a month back. I just spent $100 for a head bolt kit. 








Head Bolt for AC Bracket


I'm removing the dealer installed air off of my 67/ 400. There's a big ugly bracket on the front passenger side, and it's held on with two head bolts. Can I simply remove them and replace them?




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

correct
those 2 bolts are very tough to find when they get lost
as they are ac only length
I have spare non ac headbolts if needed 
whats the foundry mark on yours


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Ha. Well at least I feel better I am
not the only one. Thanks for sharing army. My appear slightly different- off a 64/65 set up. I’ll certainly put these away for safe keeping. Note the inner bolt has a stud on the end where the dipstick bracket for a 421 goes. 

blkjudge if you have that first and second bolts I’ll def take them off your hands. I’ll PM you. Assume you don’t have that inner stud for dipstick? Let me know


----------

